# malgré que + subjonctif / malgré le fait que + mode / malgré + substantif



## ena 63

bonjour, dans mon dico, "malgré que" seulement peut être utilisé avec le verbe avoir, mais mes amis francais ne sont pas du tout d'accord, ils sont sur que c'est une faute grave,= "bien que"
des exemples, ou la règle actuelle, s'il vous plaît

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## BERENICE S

Bonjour ena63,

En effet, bien que l'expression "malgré que + verbe" ait pu être employée dans le passé, il vaut mieux l'éviter aujourd'hui. A défaut d'être absolument incorrecte, elle n'est pas élégante.

On utilisera plus volontiers "bien que", ou encore "malgré le fait que..."

B.


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Bonjour,
"Malgré que" n'est pas une erreur, c'est une expression tombée en désuétude (qu'on n'utilise plus). 
Suis le conseil de bérénice, tu n'en seras que mieux!


----------



## jester.

Est dans le langage écrit ? Serait-il approprié d'utiliser <<Malgré que>> dans un texte ou une intérrogation écrite à l'école ?


----------



## OlivierG

Non, il est recommandé de ne pas utiliser cette expression, aussi bien à l'oral qu'à l'écrit.


----------



## mickaël

Bonjour ena 63,

Dans le dictionnaire des pièges et difficultés de la langue française, ils est fait deux distinctions pour malgré que.

1) la locution *malgré que + subjonctif *qui s'emploie dans la langue relachée pour exprimer une concession. D'après le dico *bien que *et* quoique *(quoique est plus soutenu) sont préférables, comme l'ont déjà dit plusieurs membres de ce forum.
Mais on peut très bien l'employer avec un autre verbe que avoir.
Ex : _Quoiqu'il / Bien qu'il/ Malgré qu'il soit paresseux, Pierre a fait son exercice de grammaire. _

2) *malgré que j'en aie*, *que tu en aies *qui équivaut à *malgré moi*, *malgré toi *et qui dans ce cas ne s'emploie qu'avec avoir. Toujours d'après le dictionnaire, cette expression est vieillie et un peu "précieuse". Personnellement, jusqu'à aujourd'hui je ne la connaissais pas.
_Ex : Il doit obéir, malgré qu'il en ait = Il doit obéir, malgré lui._


----------



## viera

Mois non plus, je n'avais jamais entendu cet usage.
Mais si je coupe le mot en deux - _Il doit obéir, *mal gré* qu'il en ait -_
le sens devient plus clair : "il doit obéir, même s'il n'en a pas envie".
Cela rappelle des expressions telles que "de gré ou de force" et "bon gré, mal gré".


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Hello,
Et ce n'est pas un hasard : "malgré" vient bien de "mau (mal) gré" = "mauvais gré", qui a aussi donné "maugréer" 
Hope it helps!


----------



## lama

ma maitresse de francais se met en colere chaque fois que quelqu'un ecris:malgré que,malgré est utilisé avec une phrase nominale comme: malgré son impatience....


----------



## Jocaste

Bonsoir à tous !
J'entends constamment différentes constructions de phrases avec "*malgré*", mais la plupart du temps, toutes me paraissent pires les unes que les autres ... C'est donc soit mon oreille, soit leur langue 
Voilà quelques exemples de ce que j'ai pu entendre :
"*Malgré que la peinture ne soit pas sèche ...*" ------> on ne dit jamais "*malgré que + S + V*", si ? Je trouve ça vraiment très laid mais j'ai des doutes sur toutes les tournures en fait ! (et doit-on toujours employer le subjonctif dans une phrase avec "_*malgré*_" ?)

"_*Malgré cette erreur, le plan est pas mal*_" --------> ça me paraît correct, mais comme je l'ai déjà dit, je ne sais plus reconnaître le vrai du faux à force !

"*malgré le fait que la peinture ne soit pas encore sèche, on va quand même ...*" -----> ça m'a l'air correct également, mais ai encore des hésitations !

Tout ça pour dire que je ne sais plus quelle est la bonne tournure ! Ai perdu ma langue 
Merci de votre aide


----------



## epaviles

Chère Jocaste,

Pour répondre à tes questions, la forme grammaticale _malgré que_ est incorrecte. _Malgré_ est toujours suivi d'un nom ou d'un syntagme nominal.

EX : _malgré la pluie, je suis sortie._ OU _bien qu'il pleuve, je suis sortie._

Par contre, la formule "_malgré qu'il pleuve / pleut je suis sortie"_ est erronée.

Cordialement.


----------



## Nicna

En principe "_Malgré que_" est incorrect (en plus d'être très laid  )

En fait, il peut être utilisé mais uniquement avec le verbe "avoir" :

_Malgré qu'il en ait_.

Et oui Jocaste, il est toujours suivi du subjonctif.

Ceci dit, après avoir fait quelques recherches sur internet, certains auteurs l'utilisent. (et non des moindres : Aymé, Mauriac ou Gide.)

Cette construction est de plus en plus courante mais le Littré et l'académie française continue de la refuser (mis à part avec le verbe _avoir_ comme signalé plus haut)

Pour l'éviter, on recommande souvent l'usage de "_bien que_" (qui, elle, est correcte.)


----------



## Jocaste

Merci beaucoup !
Je trouvais la construction "*malgré que*" vraiment très laide, mais j'ai commencé à douter parce qu'on l'entend vraiment souvent. Mais me voilà rassurée maintenant !


----------



## aethelraed

J'ai trouvé ce site une bonne aide: http://www.langue-fr.net/spip.php?article38

En dépit de l'Académie et la manque de l'euphonie de l'expression, ce site indique, avec raison il semble, qu'"On ne saurait donc juger fautif, ni même incorrect, l'emploi de malgré que.."  au lieu de "bien que".


----------



## DearPrudence

Je ne supporte pas ce "malgré que" que pourtant on nous inflige.
Par contre, au cas où cela n'aurait pas été clair, "malgré" + nom est très correct : fais-lui une petite place dans ton cœur  malgré ton aversion aiguë pour cette préposition.
Youpi, d'après le TLFi (rem 1), nous serions des puristes alors : la classe


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

C'est bizarre cette aversion... Je l'entends tous les jours et ne m'en offusque pas. 
 (Être traité de puriste, est-ce vraiment la classe, DP ?  )


----------



## Jocaste

Aujourd'hui, je me suis cultivée devant la merveilleuse émission de la 6 "D&CO" , et là ---> CHOC TOTAL : l'animatrice a sorti cette belle expression "*malgré que la peinture ne soit pas sèche ...*" et ça a fait ressortir mes vieux démons lol Et le fait d'entendre constamment ce "*malgré que*" (qui est vraiment très laid à mon oreille  ), j'ai commencé à avoir de sérieuses hésitations sur ma langue maternelle !
Et dorénavant, j'emploierai davantage "*malgré + nom*" ... malgré mon aversion


----------



## aethelraed

DearPrudence
_Mon cœur _ne contient rien que "malgré + nom", mais j'ai voulu ajouter un peu à l'argument pour l'usage de "malgré que", seulement parce qu’il y a quelques-uns.  À vrai dire, j'ai toujours cru que l'expression n'était pas correcte et je suis surpris de trouver qu'elle est l'objet d'une controverse! Quelle révélation!  Eh oui, je sais que mon français n’est pas parfait !! Mais je fait du progrès.


----------



## itka

Beaucoup de Français (dont je suis) ont appris à l'école que "malgré que.." était incorrect. Bien que  maintenant cet usage soit plus ou moins toléré, pour ces personnes, il reste choquant à l'oreille et donc mieux vaut éviter cette construction qui risque toujours d'apparaître comme une faute.

Soit on utilise une nominalisation (un nom à la place d'un verbe) :
"malgré l'usage actuel..." soit on emploie, comme je l'ai fait spontanément plus haut, "bien que" ou "quoique".


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

itka said:


> Beaucoup de Français (dont je suis) ont appris à l'école que "malgré que.." était incorrect. Bien que  maintenant cet usage soit plus ou moins toléré, pour ces personnes, il reste choquant à l'oreille et donc mieux vaut éviter cette construction qui risque toujours d'apparaître comme une faute. [...]


Argh. Moi c'est ce conseil qui me choque, itka.  Avoir appris à l'école des choses ressassées et sans nuance, obligerait les étrangers à se restreindre dans l'usage du français, pour ne pas choquer l'oreille d'anciens bons élèves français qui seraient prompts à leur faire remarquer une faute inexistante ?
Allons bon...


----------



## itka

Il ne s'agit pas de le leur faire remarquer.
Je pense simplement à leur éviter d'être pris pour fautifs par beaucoup de gens qui ne savent pas que cette tournure est tolérée maintenant ! C'est tout !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Compris !  (mais toujours pas d'accord  )


----------



## Jocaste

On entend tous les jours des personnes utiliser "_malgré que je fasse ça ...._". Il est vrai que chaque fois que je l'entends, ça me pique un peu l'oreille , j'y peux rien, c'est comme ça ! Mais c'est le cas pour pas mal d'expressions françaises : plusieurs constructions sont utilisées, pour la plupart, elles sont toutes "tolérées". Pourtant l'Académie française met un bémol à certaines d'entre elles, comme pour "_malgré que_". Mais ce n'est pas pour cela que je suis à l'affût de cette pseudo-faute pour la faire remarquer


----------



## Kolan

*Malgré que* s'emploie au Québec très couramment (signifie *même si, tout de même que*), tant à l'écrit qu'à l'oral, et je doute qu'il s'agisse d'une simple erreur. Les dictionnaires québécois-français offrent des nombreux exemples suivis des verbes à l'indicatif, au subjonctif ou au conditionnel, selon l'esprit de la phrase.

Pourtant, *malgré qqch*. s'emploie également si n'est suivi d'un verbe (selon mes observations, pas une règle).


----------



## Víctor Pérez

On nous a tellement rabâché à l’école que la forme *malgré que* était incorrecte que nous en avons presque fait un signe de distinction : ceux qui l’utilisent correctement et ceux qui l’utilisent incorrectement. Proscrire *malgré que* fait partie de la quintessence de notre culture : l’entendre nous hérisse presque le poil! Ne serait-ce que pour une question d’esthétique musicale. 
Mais, à y réfléchir, quelle est vraiment la différence entre le son de *malgré que j’en aie*, si correct mais si peu utilisé, au fait, et celui de *malgré que je l’aime*, si courant, d’ailleurs? 
Nous devons admettre que, de plus en plus, nous entendons *malgré que* (serait-il plus distingué que l’humble *bien que*?) et nous pouvons constater qu’il se faufile dans la langue vivante, celle de la rue, de la télé, la radio et celle même de la presse écrite, pour s’y installer (définitivement ?). 

Je crains fort que si nous voulons que notre purisme en souffre le moins possible, il faudra que nous acceptions rapidement la réalité de l’usage de plus en plus répandu du *malgré que*. Je pressens que nous nous y habituerons très vite. Sans traumatismes, même!


----------



## DearPrudence

Je ne suis pas puriste et fière. Je ne savais pas avant de regarder que "malgré que" était condamné par certains pour des raisons autres qu'"esthétiques". C'est juste une question d'habitude pour moi ...
Je ne suis pas pour parler comme dans les livres même quand ça sonne bien à l'oreille.
Ainsi, je sais qu'il faudrait utiliser l'indicatif après "après que".
*"Après que je suis partie, ils ont fait une fête du tonnerre".*
Mais je ne peux pas, vraiment. Donc, même si je connais la règle, je ne l'utilise pas, par habitude, et donc par sens de l'esthétisme (ou plutôt, par égard pour mes pauvres oreilles et cerveau faibles qui n'ont pas été habitués, dressés quand ils étaient encore malléables et qui maintenant ont pris de mauvaises habitudes).
De même, un mot comme "se suicider" est absurde étymologiquement parlant (il paraît) mais je ne peux pas m'imaginer dire "il suicide", juste question d'habitude.
Oui, je sais, je m'égare et ça fera l'occasion de critiquer cette phrase mais je prends le risque ...

Enfin, tu as raison Karine, je ne sais pas pourquoi on se fatigue autant. Ma prof de français (pour passer le bac de français) disait :
"Les fautes que j'ai fait" et tout le monde comprenait après tout !


----------



## silvergnak

[…]

Je ne trouve pas "malgré que" laid, j'ai dû avoir des professeurs laxistes ! Enfin je ne suis pas certain que ce soit uniquement ça qui forme notre goût esthétique de la langue...

Sinon c'est à mon avis une erreur de croire que l'étymologie donne le sens d'un mot : elle n'explique que son origine, le sens a parfois eu plusieurs siècles pour se modifier. […]


----------



## CABEZOTA

Rien à ajouter sur "malgré que...", forme correcte, mais ressentie comme très relâchée, voire fautive par la majorité des locuteurs français - et condamnée par 99% des profs de français qui la sanctionnent, comme nous en avons tous été témoins. Dans ce cas précis, il ne coûte rien de remplacer cette tournure par "bien que...", qui est strictement équivalente, ou "quoique..." (nuance de sens). Juste deux petites remarques supplémentaires:

1. Pourquoi nous ressort-on si volontiers, avec la règle du "ne dites pas malgré que", l'exception que personne n'utilise jamais, "malgré qu'il en ait"? Parce qu'on y retrouve le sens originel de "gré" (bonne volonté) : Quelque mauvais gré qu'il en ait, malgré lui, en dépit de lui-même... Cette transparence donne à cette exception (purement ornementale) une légitimité qui n'apapraît plus dans la préposition "malgré", dans laquelle le mot "gré" ne fonctionne plus nécessairement dans son sens premier (malgré lui = contre son gré, mais "malgré la pluie"...)

2. Il serait faux de croire que "malgré que..." est une tournure anciennement fautive qui serait tolérée depuis peu, par laxisme. Elle a longtemps été parfaitement correcte et largement usitée, notamment dans la langue classique, et vous la trouvez chez Molière. C'est tardivement que son emploi a été ressenti d'abord comme populaire, puis carrément fautif.


----------



## sylviette

Bonjour,

Souvent, les grammaires françaises soulignent qu'il faut éviter l'emploi de *malgré que + indicatif* qui est toutefois une forme employée souvent à l'oral.

Dans l'ATILf on dit :

_Malgré que,_ loc. conj. [Marque la concession; loc. considérée comme incertaine par les puristes, même suivie du subj.; se rencontre except. avec l'ind. dans l'usage oral] Synon. de _bien que, encore que, quoique._

Alors, ma questions est la suivante : 
Faut-il vraiment corriger cette locution dans une rédaction écrite ou au contraire on peut l'accepter comme correcte ?

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## josepbadalona

A l'oral comme à l'écrit, je n'utilise jamais "malgré que" et je le remplace par "bien que" ou "quoique" parce qu'on m'a toujours fait faire cette correction au cours de mes études....


----------



## coup de pouce

En tous les cas, n'utilise jamais "malgré que" avec l'indicatif!
Malgré que + subjonctif est à mon avis acceptable.
Bien que + subjonctif est mieux.


----------



## raoulpetite

"Malgré que" n'est pas très joli à l'oral, mais on l'entend souvent. C'est absolument à proscrire à l'écrit que ce soit avec un indicatif ou quoique ce soit d'autre derrière.


----------



## arundhati

"Malgré que" a été volontairement employé par certains auteurs (notamment par Philippe Djian) pour son côté "pas Français", dans le but précisément de se démarquer des auteurs qui "travaillent leur écriture pour faire joli".
L'utiliser finit donc par donner un petit côté rebelle ;-)


----------



## itka

Oui, pour Sylviette qui ne bénéficie pas de la tolérance qu'on accorde aux écrivains dans une intention stylistique : évite absolument _malgré que_ que ce soit avec subjonctif ou indicatif. 
Même à l'oral, pour toi qui n'est pas francophone, c'est tout à fait à déconseiller : la plupart des gens penseraient que tu fais une erreur... de plus, il faut bien dire que pour une large majorité d'entre nous, cette expression fait mal aux oreilles !


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Tout est dit, mais regarde _malgré tout_ *ce fil*.


----------



## tilt

Mon petit manuel de grammaire dit effectivement que _malgré que_  ne s'emploie correctement que devant _avoir_, et est suivi du subjonctif.


----------



## Blindside

On trouve "malgré que" bien chez lui, chez de nombreux auteurs des XVIe au XVIIIe, et (comme beaucoup des formes précises et désuètes qu'il reprend en particulier à Saint-Simon) chez Proust. 

Je pense que la sonorité n'en paraît douloureuse que parce qu'on nous a seriné que c'était un cuir ; personnellement, l'ayant plus lue chez des auteurs, et des meilleurs, qu'entendue, elle ne me choque pas. Je trouve précis et imagé le "mal-gré".

Elle me fait penser à ces formes rejetées indûment, comme "au lieu que", "par contre", victimes des cuistres du XIXe siècle et des lecteurs de grandes maisons d'édition, jaloux des textes qui dépassent les leurs, genre Gide.

J'ajoute : si Djian l'utilise pour 'faire rebelle' ou pour des raisons 'stylistiques' - Proust, Diderot, St Simon, Montaigne ou Montesquieu l'utilisaient pour sa précision et sa correction. Certaines formes meurent de leur belle mort, mais celle-ci fait partie de celles qu'on a aidées à mourir par du goût des mots imprécis et, peut-être, par inculture. 'Malgré que' est plus net et plus précis que 'bien que'.


----------



## raoulpetite

BOn ben, là je m'incline devant tant d'érudition .... Pour moi, malgré que est mort suite au coup que lui ont asséné mes profs de français... Ceci pose donc la question de savoir s'il est employable maintenant, notamment dans le cadre d'un écrit (une rédac pour un lycéen ou un rapport) où on ne peut pas  justifier de son emploi en parlant de Proust et consort ... Je serais curieux d'avoir une citation de Proust l'employant


----------



## tilt

Les langues sont des structures mouvantes, aux limites floues. La plupart des avis à leur sujet ne sont finalement que personnels, car selon les régions et les habitudes culturelles et même familiales de chacun, certaines choses se disent, ou pas. Pour moi, _bien que _n'a rien de moins net ou précis que _malgré que_.
Le français fait partie de ces langues qui possèdent une référence officielle à travers l'Académie Française (comme l'italien avec l'Académie della Crusca). On peut bien sûr ne pas être d'accord avec toutes les règles édictées par cette institution, mais il n'en reste pas moins que d'après elle, _malgré que _ne s'utilise qu'avant _avoir _conjugué au subjonctif.

Je déconseillerais donc fortement de déroger à cette règle, notamment dans le cadre évoqué par Raoulpetite.
Une petite citation de Proust : "_Je compris alors que jamais Noé ne put si bien voir le monde que de l'arche, malgré qu'elle fût close et qu'il fît nuit sur la terre._", dans _Les plaisirs et les jours._


----------



## Blindside

Tu as raison, naturellement, je m'étais laissé emporter  Je l'utilise souvent, mais très honnêtement, c'est à l'oral et presque par provocation.
Magnifique phrase de Proust, dont le rythme passe tout de même beaucoup mieux avec 'malgré que' qu'avec 'bien que', par exemple.


----------



## Fred_C

En tout cas, acceptable ou non, la faute consiste bien à employer "malgré que" suivi du subjonctif.
Personne n'a jamais dit "malgré que" + indicatif... (Même en voulant faire des fautes exprès)

Je me permets d'ajouter l'expression très rare, mais acceptée par toutes les grammaires : "Malgré que j'en aie".
Dont la signification est absconse si on ne connaît pas cette expression : Elle signifie "bien qu'il m'en coûte".
(Qu'il faut comprendre comme signifiant littéralement "tout mauvais gré que j'en aie", où mauvais se substitue en "mal", et où "mal gré" s'orthographie "malgré" par analogie avec la préposition homonyme.)


----------



## djamal 2008

Malgré qu'il ait plus d'argent que moi, le subjonctif ici sert à exprimer la concession. C'est une locution pour dire bon gré, mal gré.


----------



## santpola

Malgré j'ai perdu/que j'aie perdu/ malgré ma défaite (au basket), j'étais très content parce que j'ai bien joué.

Bonjour, vous pouvez me dire lesquelles sont correctes? Merci bien


----------



## Seeda

Bonjour,

*Malgré que* est très fréquent mais tout à fait incorrect. Il faut privilégier _bien que_ ou _quoique_.
*Malgré + [sujet]* est parfaitement impossible.
*Malgré ma défaite*, c'est du très bon français


----------



## hangnguyen

Bonjour, je voudrais poser une question, c'est " Malgré que utilise avec subjontif ou indicatif"?
Merci!


----------



## Seeda

Bonjour hangnguyen, comme je l'ai écrit plus haut, *malgré que* n'est pas correct et ne doit normalement pas être employé.


----------



## bilijoli

Et_ "Malgré ma défaite, j'étais très content d'avoir bien joué",_ c'est plus léger, non??


----------



## Maître Capello

Voir aussi cet article de langue-fr.

En outre, selon Synapse:


> Selon l'Académie, "*malgré  que*" est incorrect sauf avec "*avoir*"  pris absolument (_Malgré qu'il en ait_).
> De plus en plus, "*malgré  que*" pénètre dans l'usage littéraire et il devient difficile de l'interdire absolument ou de le condamner  sévèrement. *Si vous l'employez, le * subjonctif* est obligatoire*.


Enfin, Grevisse dit ceci (_Le Bon Usage_, § 1148, a, 14e éd.):


> _Malgré que_ a été formé sur la préposition _malgré_, d’après le modèle de nombreuses locutions  conjonctives correspondant à des prépositions (_avant que, après que, dès que, sans que_, etc.). _Malgré que_ a peut-être appartenu d’abord à  l’usage populaire. La locution n’a plus ce  caractère, comme le montrent les ex. suivants (où l’on remarquera les  subjonctifs imparfaits ou plus-que-parfaits), qui font fi de la résistance des  puristes.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Disons que dire _malgré que..._ c'est comme sortir dans la rue pour acheter son pain sans complet-veston trois pièces avec cravate et chaussures cirées : ça ne se fait pas dans le beau monde, mais à part ça tout le monde le fait : à éviter si l'on espère rentrer à l'Académie ou au Jockey-club.
Je relis [l'excellent mais "populaire"] Gaston Leroux (_Cheri-Bibi, Rouletabille_...), et c'est plein de _malgré que, à cause que_...
Si vous ne lâchez rien sur la disposition des différents couteaux et fourchettes autour de l'assiette en porcelaine de Limoges pour le dîner avec le Général, ne lâchez rien sur ces formules "relâchées".
Mais le goût n'en sera pas changé...


----------



## pointvirgule

JeanDeSponde said:


> [...] à éviter si l'on espère rentrer à l'Académie [...]


Et encore :
_Rebecca a voulu amener ses enfants avec elle, malgré que sa mère ait insisté pour les garder à Londres. _
(Dany Laferrière, membre de l'Académie française, dans _La Chair du maître_.)


----------



## Mohamed.Haddad1992

Bonjour, j'aimerais savoir svp si l'internaute peut me comprendre quand même lorsque je marque malgré que vous faites ou que vous êtes au lieu de que vous fassiez ? Est-ce qu'ils peuvent comprendre quand même ? N'est-ce pas grave ? Merci d'avance en espérant que oui surtout parce que je me trompe de temps en temps.


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

En réalité, "malgré que" doit être suivi d'un verbe à l'indicatif.
Mais l'usage courant consiste à le faire suivre d'un subjonctif. C'est techniquement une faute, mais c'est très courant dans l'usage.

Ce qui constitue une grosse faute de mon point de vue, c'est de dire _"malgré *que*"_. En effet, "malgré" ne doit pas être suivi de "que" (sauf dans un cas particulier, d'un usage uniquement littéraire de nos jours).

L'alternative consiste à utiliser "bien que" (suivi du _subjonctif_), qui est correct.

_Bien que vous soyez... / Bien que vous fassiez..._

Et sinon :

_Malgré ce que vous faites... / Malgré ce que vous êtes..._


P.S.   et il faudrait corriger le titre de ce fil, pour une meilleure lisibilité : "Malgré *que* subjonctif"


----------



## John McCloud

D'abord, en français soigné, _"malgré que"_ est considéré comme une erreur. On utilise _"malgré"_ suivi d'un nom : _"malgré sa migraine, elle a continué à travaillé"_ ; _"malgré son retard"_... Mais dans le langage courant, beaucoup de gens disent _"malgré que"_ suivi d’un verbe conjugué.
Pour faire suivre un verbe on utilise _"bien que" _ou _"quoique"_ (plus soutenu) : _"Bien que tu sois absent, nous ferons la réunion mardi"._ _"Je te suivrai, quoique je pense que tu as tort."_
Sinon on dit _"malgré *le fait* que"_ : _"Malgré le fait que tu sois absent..." (="Bien que tu sois absent...")_
Je ne suis pas de l'avis de snarkhunter, il me semble que ce serait une erreur de ne pas mettre le subjonctif. A partir du moment où on envisage une opposition, on met le subjonctif :_ "quoique tu dises / Bien que tu viennes / Malgré (le fait) que tu sois..."_


----------



## jekoh

"_Malgré que" est condamné avec obstination par les puristes mais est incontestablement correct au sens de bien que, et est suivi du subjonctif (_Hanse, Les nouvelles difficultés du Français moderne)


----------



## Sarah L.

Et pour répondre à la question, oui on vous comprendra quand même. Beaucoup de personnes dont le français est la langue maternelle font elles-même d'innombrables fautes avec les modes des verbes. En général la phrase est malgré tout compréhensible.


----------



## snarkhunter

John McCloud said:


> Je ne suis pas de l'avis de snarkhunter


_C'est un droit, établi, que peu de gens connaissent_. 



John McCloud said:


> il me semble que ce serait une erreur de ne pas mettre le subjonctif. A partir du moment où on envisage une opposition, on met le subjonctif :_ "quoique tu dises / Bien que tu viennes / Malgré (le fait) que tu sois..."_


_[Une "erreur", je ne sais pas. Cela ne serait pas en accord avec la règle grammaticale telle que je l'avais apprise. (*)
... mais je reconnais cependant bien volontiers que la tentation d'utiliser un subjonctif reste forte et que j'ai dû moi-même en faire usage longtemps, avant de découvrir cette règle. Et c'est vrai que ce mode paraît plus logique.]_
SVP ne pas tenir compte de ce qui précède jusqu'à ce que j'aie pu retrouver ce que j'avais en tête exactement, ou une référence précise.

(*) mais je ne retrouve rien d'explicite sur le net, alors je suis en train de me demander si je ne confondrais pas avec une autre construction que l'on utilise couramment avec le subjonctif alors que la règle grammaticale voudrait l'indicatif. A élucider...


----------



## jekoh

snarkhunter said:


> je reconnais cependant bien volontiers que la tentation d'utiliser un subjonctif reste forte et que j'ai dû moi-même en faire usage longtemps, avant de découvrir cette règle.


On peut avoir une source pour cette prétendue « règle » de _malgré que + indicatif_ ?


----------



## Maître Capello

À ma connaissance, dans un sens concessif, il n'y a guère que _même si_ qui soit suivi de l'indicatif. L'indicatif n'est donc pour moi jamais possible après _malgré que_.

Cela étant, selon les puristes, seule l'expression idiomatique _malgré que j'en aie_ est correcte ; les autres constructions avec _malgré que_ devant selon eux être remplacées par _bien que_ ou autre synonyme.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

snarkhunter said:


> je suis en train de me demander si je ne confondrais pas avec une autre construction que l'on utilise couramment avec le subjonctif alors que la règle grammaticale voudrait l'indicatif.



Se pourrait-il qu'il s'agît d'une "contamination cognitive" avec la règle de l'indicatif après _après que_ ?


----------



## Bezoard

Pour info, le TLFi donne ces illustrations à l'article "MALGRÉ":


> *2.* [Avec l'ind.] _Parler des jeunes gens qui t'ont suivi en 1830 et porté en triomphe, malgré que tu répondais à leurs cris de « Vive la Charte » par ceux de « Vive le Roi »_ (Mmede Chateaubr., _Mém. et lettres,_1847, p. 186)._Quand j'les ai vus attigés, je me suis levé − malgré qu'on m'gueulait : « Couche-toi! » _(Barbusse, _Feu,_1916, p. 38):
> 5. ... quand elle était partie, *malgré *_que_ je lui promettais toujours d'être raisonnable, je tombais dans un si morne désespoir que, chaque fois, on craignait pour ma santé. G. Leroux, _Parfum,_1908, p. 16.


----------



## snarkhunter

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> Se pourrait-il qu'il s'agît d'une "contamination cognitive" avec la règle de l'indicatif après _après que_ ?


... C'est fort possible en vérité ! Je savais bien que j'aurais dû m'occuper plus sérieusement de ces rappels de vaccins !


----------



## Terio

Tout en sachant que _malgré que_ est condamné par les puristes, je pense qu'on peut entendre, par exemple :

« Malgré qu'il peut venir tous les jours, il ne nous rend visite que très rarement. »

« Malgré qu'il puisse venir tous les jours s'il le souhaite, je doute fort qu'il nous nous rende visite prochainement. »

Je ne vois pas en quoi l'une ou l'autre de ces phrases serait condamnable.


----------



## Maître Capello

Autant on peut hésiter à tolérer la phrase avec le subjonctif, à l'encontre de l'avis des puristes, autant celle à l'indicatif est pour moi inenvisageable.

_Malgré qu'il peut…_


----------

